# Control Insulin to build lean muscle and burn fat at same time



## Joe0906 (Oct 23, 2016)

Any critiques and suggestions are welcomed and I am thinking more out loud and as a discussion because there are so many experienced and knowledgeable members - 

I am curious what everybody thinks of this train of thought: having meals during the day to be in "muscle building" mode, mainly pre and post workout, and "fat burning" mode. So here is what I have been meddling over the last few weeks, and that is to center all complex and simple carbs around your pre and post workout. Include a carb drink, i.e. Karbolyn or Glycoject, etc. intra workout (50g carbs). Have a quick postworkout drink with 50g carbs (karbolyn, etc), 5g glutamine and scoop of fermented bcaa's. I literally live 2 mins from my gym, so I get my pwo meal almost immeditely. But here is where I am curious if anybody has tried this and any critiques or suggestions are encouraged - in theory since I would only be having carbs pre, intra, and pwo would it be ok to go heavy on the portion sizes to bring total carb macros from real food (not including the carb drink intra, although I do understand that it needs to be counted towards daily macros) to around 200-250g. For an example, pre wo meal would include a simple/complex or even a combo of both that the macros come out to 100g of carbs and pwo meal would include 100g. I typically eat either white rice or white potato for my pwo carb. But instead of the normal one 10 oz potato (roughly 50g carbs), I would bump it up to maybe 2. I put about 1 tbs vinegar on all my carbs and always eat my protein first to control blood sugar. I got this technique from John Meadows. Correct me if I'm wrong but constant blood sugar spikes make it physiologically impossible to burn fat. So if you are eating carbs at every meal your body will be hardpressed to use any fat throughout the day for energy as blood sugar levels stay relatively high, especially if eating every 2-2-1/2 hrs. Let's say I workout at night; my meals 1-4 would consist of some combo of protein, healthy fats, and veggies (very few vegetables cause insulin spike correct?, off the top of my head I cant remember which ones do though), and then meal 5 (prewo) and 6 as mentioned above. Basically I would have those 200-250g of carbs within a period of about 3-1/2 hours. Is that too many carbs to have in that timeframe?? I am a firm believer in needing carbohydrates to build muscle and get bigger as insulin helps drive nutrient absorbtion and protein synthesis. I believe in using keto strictly as a weight/fat loss tool and not something to be used in this situation. I am pretty lean but would like to get into single digits and keep all my size. It would be easy for me to say lose fat and get bigger at the same time, but IMO an 18" arm when flexed if long and full muscle bellies present with separation at a BF% of 7-8 would look a lot bigger and better than a 20" arm with no bi/tri separation and higher BF. Reason I mention this is bc I do have really good genetics and structure. The workouts would be 3 days on 1 off 3 days on 1 off, repeat and would include giant sets only. 4-5 exercises each one hitting different angle of given muscle group lifting heavy, mind muscle connection, 8-12 reps. Perform two giant sets per workout and 20 mins cardio at 70% MHR after. Total gym time with warm up, workout, and cardio is about 90 mins. I am a very experienced lifter and have been working out with high intensity or doing cardio 5-7 days a week for 10 years, so I don't need to be told giant sets are for advanced lifters only  am I going about the ole goal of "lose fat and get bigger at the same time" the right way? 
Stats: 
25 yrs
5'8 
180lbs
12% BF


----------



## Joe0906 (Oct 23, 2016)

And thank you to anyone who reads/answers this OP!! I really appreciate any feedback.


----------

